# Please tell me what you think



## BabsieGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

A little help from the experienced ones is what I'm looking for.  Here is a link http://www.npcindiana.com/figure.htm  This link is a link from my very first competition this year.  When I started training for comp. I weighed 175lb 25% b/f two months prior.  Time of Comp. I was 145lb minus some (scales were off) 14% b/f.

I had a very strick diet plan and stuck by it.  I'm now planning for my second comp and am struggling in losing fat + water weight.  My diet is the same (which may need some tweeking) as I'm finding it most dif. to lose the b/f this time around.  I'm 6 weeks out from my show and I'm a  WEEEE bit nervous that I won't make it.  My current weight is:  155lb and 17%.  I'm doing cardio twice a day and my calories are under 1400.  Do you think it would be too much if I were to do cardio 3 time a day?  

About the link.  You may need to copy and paste it into your URL address.  Once you do that, photos of me are in the Tall Class.  Below the placings are photo's.  When you open each photo, I'm the fourth gal on the right, counting left to right.  Or, you can look at it as, I'm the second to last girl on the right.  Blonde hair and it's pinned up.  Again, this was my very first competition ever!  I placed third.  The head judge's only suggestions/comments were that I work on my hamstrings a bit.  Other than that he said I had a well trained athletic look to me which would get me far.

Feel free to Pm me or post here with your comments.  Give me your best shot. 

Anyone know any good diets?  Maybe I'm holding on to b/f harder this time because my current diet is the same as last.  Don't know 

Let me know if you all need further information.  

Tip:  Try using the sauna while lifting.  Also, alot of people are using Prep H to tighten the skin.  Use it while tanning.  It also makes you sweat more.  

Keep in touch.
Babsie


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 12, 2003)

at 1400 cal a day and cardio twice a day....your body is in starvation mode and is going to hold on to every once of fat...up the calories and train less...sounds silly but true.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 12, 2003)

I disagree, how do you know that 1400 cals per day is "starvation mode" for her? (it may be, I just think that is presumptious without gaining more info)

I would be curious to see a detailed breakdown of your diet and go from there.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Diet Breakdown:

Krystie's Pre-Contest Diet, use at own risk.											

Meal #1.					
Protein: 	4oz. Turkey Breast					3 Egg Whites			
Fat:	1 Yoke				
Carbohydrates:  1/2 Grapefruit		
Supplements:	Ms. Power Pack, 4 Ultra 40's, 4Mass Amino Acids, lipo 6											
Meal #2.				
Protein:	1 Scoop Muscle Provider			
Fat:	1 TBS Heavy Whipping Cream		
Carbohydrates:  4 Frozen Strawberries		
Supplements:	4 Ultra 40's, 4 Mass Amino Acids						
Meal #3:						
Protein:	6oz. Chicken Breast			
Vegetable: 2 Cups lettuce2 TBS Flax Oil 		
Supplements: 4 Ultra 40's, 4 Mass Amino Acids							
Meal #4:					
Protein:	1 Scoop Muscle Provider			
Fat:	1 TBS Heavy Heaping Cream			
Carbohydrates: 4 Frozen Strawberries			
Supplements:	4 Ultra 40's, 4 Mass Amino Acids					
Meal #5:					
Protein:	6oz. Lean Meat			
Vegetable: 1 Cup Vegetable	broc			
Fat:	n/a				
Supplements: 4 Ultra 40's, 4 Mass Amino Acids				
Meal #6:						
1 Cup Oatmeal					
6 Oz. Sweet Potato					
4 oz. Banana					
1 Cup Vegetable					
1 TBS Butter										
Note:  Meal Number 6 should replace one the meals mentioned above on Mondays and Thursdays						
Vegetables to choose from:									
Broccoli	Salad	Peppers									
Spinach	Cucumbers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, forgot to mention, I also take BCAA's.  Lipo 6 is taken 3 times a day.

Training:

Monday:
Chest/tri's/bi's/shoulders     Hit all to failure
Wednesday:
Back  Hitting all muscles    going to failure
Saturday:
Leg/calves/hams  All muscles  Hitting to failure

Every day is ab and cardio.  Preparing for comp.  Cardio twice a day.  Thinking about adding a couple days in hitting it three times.


Let me know what you think?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I disagree, how do you know that 1400 cals per day is "starvation mode" for her? (it may be, I just think that is presumptious without gaining more info)
> 
> I would be curious to see a detailed breakdown of your diet and go from there.



cause i have talked to her over pm about her stats and diet etc.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2003)

oh and i found my butt glue its called : It Stays! Body Adhesive

it says it washes off with water...but it doesnt...baby wipes work wonders


----------



## ZECH (Sep 14, 2003)

Need a variety of EFA's!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

I see your following a Beverly Nutrition diet.  Good diet but you probably need a change.  Your body acclimates easy to the same diet day in and day out unless your cycling calories/carbs etc.  I think cardio twice a day is way over doing it.  You would probably be fine with cardio 3-4 times a week until your last few weeks.

You can adjust your current diet or you can try a new one all together.  Its up to you.  What's your workouts like?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Sorry, forgot to mention, I also take BCAA's.  Lipo 6 is taken 3 times a day.
> 
> Training:
> ...




The diet looked pretty good, except all of those amino acids, kind of a waste IMO. You'd be better off replacing them with some Glutamine.

Not sure I would recommend going to failure every work-out, especially pre-contest. Do you have at least one rest day where there is no weights or cardio? If not, I think you should. What type of cardio every day, and how long?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2003)

Ooops missed that post.  Sorry didn't see your w/o post.  I agree with the rest day especially if you are still 6 weeks out.  Also, you shouldn't do abs everyday.  They are a muscle just like any other and need rest.  Twice a week is all you need if you train them right.

I think the diet is good too but if its not working then it maybe time for a change or at least a tweak.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Can anyone suggest a diet I do?  If so, can you put it in detail?  

The diet I'm currently on is Beverly.  Good Job!

I also take creatine and beta.  The beta also has glute in it.  I've started taking ZMA to help me sleep and cut the mid-night cravings.

I only take half day off a week from cardio and one full day off for Weight training.  The reason I do so much weight training is to keep my muscles full.  Probably 15 min after the work out I go flat and stay flat until the next day I return to weight train.  It's only when I train my muslces react and fill.  Is there anything that will help keep them full?

Cardio in the morning consists of 45 min of intervals walking, job and sprint.  Evening LSD for 50 to 60 min, less if I add jump rope.


DG806 --  What are EFA's          Essential Fatty Acids?

Right now I'm guessing to be about 16% b/f and I'm EXTREMELY nervous because my comp is Oct 18th, 25th and Nov 1st.  I don't think I'm going to make it if my body doesn't start reacting to my diet and cardio.  I need some coaching and possibly a change in diet.

Anyone have good ideas.  Work outs, diets, cardio, maybe aerobics?  I'm REALLY stressing.  Also, very athletic so I can take what is going to be dished and do it.

Mind power, Will Power, dedication, Desire to win and achieve!  I eat sleep and breath the gym and have a strong passion to succeed in Figure.  This is my dream I long to make reality.

You're all wonderful.  Thank you for taking time out to respond.  I wish a lot more people were as open as you all.  It's great when people come together.

Keep in touch.

Babsie.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

also, what do you all think about Estrogen blocker?  I heard a lot of figure and fitness girls are using it to help rid the fat.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

Why would you want to keep your muscles full right now...the object is to lean and flatten out and then refill on carb days or pre-comp days. Take a look at Jodi's pre-contest diet it has done wonders for her. Twin Peaks is the one that has been helping her and so you might want to ask him to len you a hand.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

How do I get a hold of TP?

Thanks for your reply.  I think the reason I want to keep my fullness is for mind sake.  I like to see what i've worked hard for while I'm working out and at times, when I'm not.  To me, seeing is believing and when I see my muscles working for me, it makes me work that much harder and push through the burn.  Example:  If you're over weight or under weight (what ever your goal) and you don't see any changes, what's going to motivate you?  Virsus, if you see changes in your body, fat and muscle, your drive increases each time to achieve.  Your desire is that much greater and more likely to achieve.  This is only my opinion.  When I see something new on me (muscle wise) I get a high that pushes me forward.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 15, 2003)

anymore questions on diet, nutrition, etc, let's please ask them in the appropriate forums.

thanks


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 15, 2003)

I would private message TP if i were you.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Thank B

Sorry Prince.  I will do so.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks  Ann.  Do you compete?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Who me???  No I don't think that would ever happen... my 15 yr old son left me with too many stretch marks... so no matter how flat my tummy gets it still isn't purty


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Yeah you 

I know what you mean about stretch marks.  Have you thought about getting a tummy tuck?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, but then I think about the recovery 

Guess I watch too many of those medical shows on TLC


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

I too have stretch marks but they're not that bad according to my plastic surgeon.  I'm still kicking the idea around about having it done.  which would only be a mini tuck which is half the cost.  I know I want augmentation because I lose everything when I diet down .  The recovery time is 3 weeks off work.  Depending on how fast you recover, will depend on how soon you'll be able to return to the gym.  The scar appears worse before it gets better just after surgery.  They say within a year your scar will fade but you'll still be able to notice it.  Were the scar is though, no one will see it but you and who ever you chose to show it to.  It's right at bikini line.  My scar will be different because of my style posing suits, if I chose to go through with it.  I doubt it, but we'll see.  My cost to have Augmentation plus mini tuck is $4500.00 Since I'm good friends with the surgeon.  

Have you looked into getting some of those creams that say they fade the appearance of stretch marks?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

That's not a bad price!  Let me know if you do go through with it, I'd love to hear the personal experience.

Those creams would never work for mine... I was only 18 when I had my son and so skinny... my skin actually ripped apart... the skin in the strecth marks is much thinner then regular skin.  My mom and her sisters have the same kind.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

I think I know what you're talking about.  There is another girl at the gym with similar stretch marks as described by you and she's really thinking about getting it done.  

I'll let you know either way about the recovery.  My doctor friend told me that lip suction hurts worse than getting the tummy tuck.  he said the after pain is much greater.  Then again, he's only going on here say.

Isn't a shame what women have to go through?  I mean, it's not but then it is. 

Anyway, I'm sure you look great.  All moms do.  We've been through a lot and it never seems to end.  Men get to keep there bodies flawless.  Well, at least some of them. 

It was nice chatting with ya.  Are you doing the competition?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes, I agree, all moms are beautiful!!!

I like doing these group challenges so definitely!  Although I'm going to have to swallow my vanity and actually post pics and my stats!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Oh you are welcome to check out my family here http://www.geocities.com/fade_97/


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Awwww.  You have a beautiful family.  Also, you're very photo genic.  The camera loves you.  I'm not too camera friendly.  I always blame it on bad lighting.   

You don't look to be over weight.  You actually look really good for being a mother of two.  The only pics I have of me that you would be able to see are located in the very first post of this thread.  Its from a competition I was in.  My very first 

I'm also going to be in the online competition so they'll be recent photo's.

Keep in touch Ann, it's sure is nice chatting with ay


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks!!!

Those are great pics of you!!!  Can't see why you need a tummy tuck???  How old are you???

BTW, J'Bo knows her stuff


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 17, 2003)

thanks bf


----------



## Leslie (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Awwww.  You have a beautiful family.  Also, you're very photo genic.  The camera loves you.  I'm not too camera friendly.  I always blame it on bad lighting.




Of course the camera loves her...She used to model

BTW Welcome to IM. I did the exact diet you did for my first comp and yielded good results. Unfortuantely I have found the body acclimates to the diet quickly. Sounds like you need a serious tweaking.

I did the carb cycle for my second show and found I gained muscle mass while losing body fat. you can read the details on in in the link of my sig. I will be happy to answer any questions for ya......Nice to see another tall class figure competitor


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks Leslie 

I will visit your sponsor's site.  Yeah, I need some SERIOUS tweaking cause the b/f just isn't moving  

BF  --  What type of modelling did you do?  That's so exciting you did that.  How awsome.   

You're all very very nice.  Thank you all for you welcome and advice.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> BF  --  What type of modelling did you do?  That's so exciting you did that.  How awsome.
> 
> You're all very very nice.  Thank you all for you welcome and advice.


It was a very long time ago... this shows a little bit of the print work... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19424 ...I did a lot of runway.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 18, 2003)

Those are good.  I use to model for magazine shoots for stores.  Only completed 2 run way.  I'll see if I can dig up some photo's.  This was done before I was out of high school and had two children.  

You're a very pretty lady.  If you're not doing modeling now, I think you should.  You have the face and I'm sure you have the body to go along with it.  And, if you think you don't have it, work on it.  Your body has memory.  With some hard work, you'll be back to normal in no time.  I have faith in you.

I plan on taking some pics over the weekend and posting them in the competition arena.  Be sure to check there Monday sometime.


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 18, 2003)

I am a little late getting in on this thread, however here are some comments:

sometimes when you diet too long, your body gets used to this (low cals.) and doesn't change, I know you have a comp. coming up but the best thing would be to not diet for a while, at least you can do that after the comp.

Not knowing enough about you, I would say that the cals. are too low, I know you think that's crazy but when you lower your cals. over time your metabolism actually slows and tries to adapt to the lower calories. Remeber your body only thinks survival, it is not thinking low bodyfat/high muscle.

Cardio twice per day can be an effective tool in fat loss but only for a short period of time. What is your intensity like on cardio? have you tried MaxOT cardio or HIIT cardio?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 18, 2003)

Hey.  i will PM you.  Prince warned me that this should be in a different thread.  I originally posted here because one thread said, "Newbies, start here."

See ya in a sec


----------

